
Is MH370 search near Australia fake? This Wikileaks leaked document says so - zerobudgetdev
https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/136937
======
Piskvorrr
This sender tends to say a great many things, looking at the Hackingteam
archives. A great many implausible things, if I may say so. Just because
something is on Wikileaks doesn't necessarily _make_ it true.

The only thing that this "document" shows is that HT has _received_ e-mails
from this person. Maybe.

[https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/?q=&mfrom=craigdrob...](https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/?q=&mfrom=craigdrobertson67%40gmail.com&mto=&title=&notitle=&date=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult)

------
zerobudgetdev
Any thoughts on this?

